# Expectations In Marriage



## greenbaggins (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw the lectures that form the basis of this book, and so, though I haven’t read the book yet, I can recommend it.

One of the biggest problems facing people who are contemplating getting married is the problem of expectations. We usually expect more from the potential spouse, and less of ourselves. Furthermore, we expect our future spouse to feed our own idolatries. Then, when they do not, we turn on them. Paul addresses these problems and others, advocating a reconciliation mindset full of God’s grace.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 22, 2012)

Paul's marriage material (both written and lectures) is outstanding, so I would also highly recommend the book. 

Several of his series (marriage, parenting, anger, etc.) use much of the same foundational content, so you will get some repeats when going from one topic to another. But I don't mention this as a negative, but rather a positive. All of these topics center on the heart, so it is natural that there are similarities. So even if you aren't married, you can gain A LOT by reading _What Did You Expect_. Many of the same principles can be applied to a variety of relationships.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2012)

We used the DVD series a few months ago in a Sunday school class. Excellent material, and very helpful.


----------



## rookie (Mar 22, 2012)

I would have to say it's some of the best material for marriage, and even for singles that are contemplating marriage.

Paul focuses on your own sin, and how most people get in disagreements because the other person is in your way of achieving your goals. He also has a book out there called "War of Words" that is highly recommended as well.

But as Fred mentioned, getting the accompanied DVD's is how you're going to get the most out of this seminar.


----------

